# HTC 2000 - 3000 Mobile Bases



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad you are getting it together ,
do they have them with snowplows on them ?
i'm still waiting for my dust collection to get hooked up .


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad to hear that you like them. I recently bought a shop fox base simular to yours and I am not wild about the one I bought. I bought it for the Rikon 14" band saw, love the saw not so about the base. The corner pieces that the saw sits on are not on the same plane so the saw is not stable at all. I now have to get some hellp to lift this brute of a saw off the base and fix the problem and then remount the saw. I too used wood strips to hold the saw secure. I will look into HTC next time..

'The SedcoKid'


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Great use of mobile bases.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 3 of them and I agree with inch incriment adjustments being great to resize to fit different tools. But for me personally after using them for a while I dislike them because the wheels stick out so far I kept tripping on them and also the leveler feet got loose and even fell of as the nut securing them tends to undo itself. Adding another nut and spring washer may help. These mobile bases do distort when nearing maximum sizing and I have taken off all three of mine and made my own mobile base for the tools that fit, and no more tripping over or getting cords stuck by the protruding wheels.
I hope your mobile base works out for you, but watch out for those wheels.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I put the swivel casters on the sides so they are out of the way. All my frames only needed one steel bar on all four sides so two bars did not need to be bolted together. I also added extra bolts to the frame sections that were bolted together. I think I will put a nut on the top of the levelers so they cannot loosen. I do not forsee a problem with these but only time will tell. Thanks for the idea of adding a nut to the levelers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

ND2ELK,
Adding those extra bolts can only be good and an extra nut on the levelers plus a good lock washer will prevent it getting loose. It is just one of those things where something will work well for some and not so well for others, I guess it depends on how your shop is setup.
Like I said, my bases really annoyed me because I either tripped over prtruding parts or had cords and air lines hung up on the foot paddles and wheels. But the problems I had may never affect you, so enjoy your "wheels"


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the HTC 2000 mobile base and love it!, no problems so far. I use this on 27 X 53 stand. I actually had to buy a few pieces of angle iron. Found it to be a lot heavier and would support a lot more.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I picked up two 2000's recently using coupons at Rockler. I have one on my Delta Drum Sander and the other is going on my Jet 12" Disc/6" Belt Sander when I finally get a undamaged cabinet sent to me. I really like it, way smaller footprint then most mobile bases, a selling point for me due to limited space, and thus more maneuverable then the old larger mobile base on my Drum Sander. (I changed it from the open stand to the enclosed base though.) And the price is reasonable.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I had one of the plastic foot levers break on me and HTC replaced them with aluminum ones. If anyone is interested I blogged about the breakage here and there are pictures of the aluminum replacement levers. They may not be what you expect, I didn't.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone used an air sled to move equipment? Has anyone made one?


----------

